# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Profeti Ilia, Fuqia e Perëndisë - 20 korrik

## Albo

Profeti i Shenjtë Ilia është një nga profetët më të mëdhenj dhe i pari që iu dedikua virgjërisë në Dhiatën e Vjetër. Ai ka lindur në Tishba të Gileadit në një fis Levit 900 vjet para Mishërimit të Fjalës së Perëndisë.

Shën Epifani i Qipros na rrëfen këtë histori në lidhje me lindjen e Profetit Ilia: "Kur lindi Ilia, babai i tij Sobaku pa në një vegim engjëjt e Perëndisë që iu mblodhën përreth foshnjës së porsalindur. E mbështollën me zjarr dhe e ushqenin me flakë." Emri Ilia (fuqia e Perëndisë) që iu vu foshnjës do të përshkruante gjithë jetën e tij. Që në rini ia dedikoi veten Perëndisë duke jetuar në vende të pabanuara nga njerëz dhe duke kaluar gjithë jetën me një agjerim strikt, të shoqëruar edhe me meditim e lutje.  Kur u thirr nga Perëndia për shërbimin profetik, i cili e futi në konflikt me mbretin Ahab të Izraelitëve, profeti u bë një mbrojtës i flaktë i fesë dhe devotshmërisë së vërtetë.

Gjatë kësaj kohe kombi i Izraelitëve ishte larguar nga besimi i Etërve të tyre, e braktisën Zotin e Vetëm të tyre dhe adhuronin idhujt paganë, adhurimi i të cilëve u fut për herë të parë nga mbreti i pabesë Jereboam. Jezibeli, gruaja e mbretit Ahab, ishte e përkushtuar ndaj adhurimit të idhujve. Ajo e bindi të shoqin që të ndërtojë një tempull pagan në nder të zotit pagan Baal, dhe kjo bëri që shumë Izraelitë të hiqnin dorë nga adhurimi i Perëndisë së Vërtetë. Duke parë shkatërrimin e popullit të tij, Profeti Ilia filloi të denoncojë mbretin Ahab për pabesi dhe i bëri thirrje që të pendohet dhe të kthehet tek Zoti i Izraelit. Mbreti nuk ia vuri veshin thirrjeve të tij. Profeti Ilia atëherë i tha se si ndëshkim nuk do të binte as shi dhe as vesë mbi tokë dhe thatësira do të merrte fund vetëm falë lutjes së vetë profetit. Me te vërtetë, fjala e Ilias ishte si flakë (Kish. 48:1) Qiejt u mbyllën për tre vjet e gjysëm dhe gjithë vendin e pushtoi thatësira dhe uria.

Gjatë kësaj kohe të vështirë, Perëndia e dërgoi profetin në një shpellë matanë Jordanit. Atje ai u ushqye ne mënyrë të mrekullueshme nga korbat. Kur përroi Horath u tha, Perëndia e dërgoi Profetin Ilia në Sarefta tek një e ve e varfër, që ishte nga rradhët e popullit të Sidonianëve, e cila vuante së bashku me fëmijët e saj për bukën e gojës dhe priste vdekjen nga uria. Me kërkesë të Profetit, ajo i përgatiti një bukë me grushtin e fundit të miellit dhe pikën e fundit të vajit që i kish mbetur. Falë lutjeve të Profetit Ilia, mielli dhe vaji nuk mbaruan kurrë gjatë gjithë kohës së urisë së madhe. Me anë të fuqisë së lutjes Profeti bëri edhe një mrekulli tjetër: ia ngjalli nga varri djalin e vdekur të vejushës.

Në fund të tre vjetëve të thatësirës, Perëndia i Plotmëshirshëm e dërgoi profetin që të dilte para mbretit Ahab, dhe premtoi se do të sillte shi mbi tokë. Profeti Ilia i tha mbretit që të urdhëronte të gjithë popullin e Izraelit së bashku me priftërinjtë e Baal që të mblidheshin në Malin Karmel. Kur kombi u mblodh, Profeti Ilia propozoi që dy altare sakrificash të ndërtoheshin: një për priftërinjtë e Baal, dhe një tjetër për Profetin Ilia që i shërbent Zotit të Vërtetë.

Profeti Ilia u tha atyre që ti thërrisnin zotërit e tyre që të konsumonin me flakë kafshët e ofruara si sakrificë në altar, dhe nga ana tjetër, ai do të thërriste Zotin e tij. Cilido qe do të dërgonte flakën i pari nga qielli mbi sakrificat do të njihej si Zot i vërtetë. Profetët e Baal i thirrën idhujve të tyre nga mëngjesi e deri në darkë, por qiejt heshtën. Nga darka, Profeti i shenjtë ngriti altarin e sakrificës së tij me 12 gurrë, numri i fiseve te Izraelit. E vendosi sakfricën mbi drutë, dha urdhër që te hapnin një kanal rreth e rrotull altarit dhe i urdhëroi që drutë dhe kafsha sakrificë të lageshin me ujë. Kur kanali u mbush me ujë, profeti u kthye nga Perëndia me lutje. Gjatë lutjes së Profetit zjarri erdhi nga qielli dhe konsumoi sakrificën, drutë e vetë ujin. Njerëzit u shtrinë përtokë duke bërtitur me të madhe: "Me të vërtetë Perëndia është Zot!" Pastaj Profeti Ilia urdhëroi që të gjithë priftërinjtë paganë të Baal të vriteshin, dhe filloi të lutej për shi. Me anë të lutjes së tij qiejt u hapën dhe shi i bollshëm ra, duke njomur tokën e copëtuar nga thatësira.

Mbreti Ahab e pranoi gabimin e tij dhe u pendua për mëkatet e veta, por gruaja e tij Jezibela e kërcënoi profetin me vdekje. Profeti Ilia iku në mbretërinë e Judeas dhe i brengosur se dështoi që ta shkulte me rrënjë adhurimet e idhujve i kërkoi Perëndisë që ta linte që të vdiste. Një engjëll i Perëndisë i doli përpara, e fuqizoi me ushqim dhe e urdhëroi që të merrte një udhëtim të gjate. Profeti Ilia udhëtoi për 40 ditë dhe 40 netë dhe kur arriti në Malin Horeb, u ndal në një shpellë.

Perëndia i tha se të nesërmen Ilia do të qëndronte në praninë e Tij.  Zuri një erë e madhe që copëtoi shkëmbinjtë e malit, pastaj ra një tërmet, pastaj një zjarr, por Perëndia nuk ishte në to. Perëndia ishte në një "fllad të butë ere" (2 Mbretërit 19:12). Ai i shfaqi profetit se Ai do të ruante 7000 shërbëtorë besnikë që nuk e kishin adhuruar Baal.

Pastaj, Perëndia e urdhëroi Ilian që të krizmonte(vajoste) Ilishan në shëbimin profetik. Falë zellit të tij të zjarrtë për Lavdinë e Perëndisë Profeti Ilia u ngjit lart në Qiell për së gjalli ne një karrocë të zjarrtë me kuaj. Profeti Ilisha mori mantelin e Ilias dhe një porcion të dyfishtë të shpirtit të tij profetik.

Sipas Traditës së Kishës së Shenjte, Profeti Ilia do të jetë Pararendësi i Ardhjes së Dytë të Krishtit. Ai do të shpalli të vërtetën e Krishtit, do t'i thërrasë të gjithe në pendim, dhe do të vritet nga Antikrishti. Kjo do të jetë një shenjë e fundit të botës.

Jeta e Profetit të shenjtë Ilia është regjistruar në librat e Dhiatës së Vjetër (3 Mbretërit; 4 Mbretërit; Kishëtari 48:1-15; 1 Makabi 2:58). Gjatë kohës së Shpërfytyrimit të Krishtit, Profeti Ilia bisedonte me Shpëtimtarin në majë te Malit Tabor (Mt. 17:3; Mark 9:4; Llukai 9:30)

Të krishterët orthodhoksë të të gjitha kohërave, dhe në të gjitha vendet e botës, e nderojnë Profetin Ilia prej shekujsh. Në ikonografi Profeti Ilia përshkruhet duke u ngjitur në qiell në nje karrocë të zjarrtë me kuaj i rrethuar nga flakët dhe i tërhequr nga kuajt me katër krahë. I lutemi Profetit për shpëtimin nga thatësira dhe për një mot të mirë sipas stinës.

----------


## Albo

Profeti i Shenjtë dhe i Lavdishëm Ilia

*Tropari - Toni 4* 

_Një engjëll i mishëruar dhe guri i qoshes së gjithë profetëve,
pararendësi i dytë i ardhjes së Krishtit,
I Lavdishmi Ilia i dërgoi hir nga lart Ilishit,
që të shërojë sëmundjet dhe të pastrojë lebrozët.
Prandaj ai u dërgon shërimin të gjithë atyre që e nderojnë._




*Kontakioni - Toni 2*

_Profeti Ilia që njihesh nga të gjithë,
shikues i punëve tejet të fuqishme të Perëndisë,
me një fjalë goje e ndale shiun!
Lutju për ne të Dashurit të vetëm të njerëzimit!_

----------


## Matrix

Gezuar emrin Albo!

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Manulaki

Gezuar emrin Ilirian. 
Gezuar dhe gjithe Iliat e forumit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## NoName

Gezuar edhe nga une! 


*NoName*

----------


## Albo

*Jeta e Profetit Ilia - 20 korrik*

*Djali i Zjarrit*

Pasardhës i Levitiqit, mik i Aronit, ishte i madhi dhe i lavdishmi Profeti Ilia. Lindi në Thesvi, qytet ne Galadit, në Tokën e Arabisë, prandaj quhet Thesviti: Jetoi në vitet e Mbretit Ahaav, që zurri vendin e babait të tij Amvrit.
Lindja e tij takon me një mbrekulli të veçantë, që e pa babai i tij Savaku. Ai një ditë, pa në vegim disa burra të veshur me të bardha, që po i afroheshin foshnjës në djep dhe e quajtën Ilia. Plot habi, duke qëndruar tek vendi i bebes pa folur pa që ta zhveshnin foshnjën dhe e mbështollën me flakë zjarri! Mes agonisë pa Savaku burrat e panjohur që ndriçonin me zbukurime dhe ushqenin djalin e tij me zjarr! Savaku e humbi! Kur mbaroi vegimi sipas zakonit, ai nuk qëndroi duar kryq. Vrapoi dhe shkoi në Jerusalem. Atje takoi priftërinj të dëgjuar që dalloheshin për besimin e tyre tek Perëndia dhe kishin merita profetike. Ua tha me hollësi ç'kishte parë dhe ç'ndodhi tek djali i tij...

Prifterinjtë me ndriçimin e Perëndisë i thonë këto fjalë të pazbuluara: - Mos u frikëso o Savak. Jeta e djalit tënd do të jetë plot dritë hyjnore. Fjala e tij do të jete zjarr, e guximshme dhe e vendosur. Jeta e tij do të jetë afër Ligjeve të Perëndisë. Zelli hyjnor i tij do t'i pëlqejë Perëndisë, për këtë Perëndia do t'i japi forcë të gjykojë dhe administrojë popullin e Izraelit me zjarr dhe me shpatë...

Dhe sa thanë prifterinjtë e Jeruzalemit për djalin, dolën të gjitha të vërteta.

Me të vërtetë Ilia, me forcën dhe me mëshirën e Perëndisë, u rrit dhe u burrërua. Ai u rrit me besim, me shpresë, me dashuri. Ishte i dashur dhe i rreptë në jetën e tij. Ai vishte rroba të trasha dhe te ashpra prej leshi dhe brez prej lëkure që e mbante në mes ashtu si dhe Parërendësi më vonë. 

Besimi i tij ishte i madh, i fortë, i zjarrtë dhe i pashterueshëm. Ishte besim që digjte dhe ndriçonte nga brendësia e tij. Kur ngrinte sytë e kulluar në qiell të lutej, rrëzohej pafundësia; zëri i tij bëhej i dëgjueshëm nga Perëndia. Te luturat e tij bënin të mundur të rregullonin sa ishte e "mundur" ndaj njerëzve. 

Besimi i madh hyjnor, jeta e shenjtë dhe e kulluar, përfytyrimi madhështor dhe qëndrimi trimëror në temat e besimit e bënë të dëgjuar shumë herët, në krahasim me moshën e re që kishte. 

Me kalimin e kohës, njohja u bë më e ndritshme dhe luftarake në betejat e tij të mëdha. 

Profetizoi çdo gjë që do të ndodhte në mbretëri dhe në sundimtarët. I pafrikësuar, gjithmonë thosh qartë dhe shkoqur të vërtetën tek udhëheqësit, gjatë vështirësive të kohës së tij. 



*Ahaavi*

Në vitet e të madhit profet Ilia, në Samari dhe në periferi të Jeruzalemit mbretëronte perandori Ahaav (873-854 Para lindjes së Krishtit). Ai ishte i biri i Amvrit. 

Mosbesimi i tij ndaj Perëndisë ishte i madh. Besonte i mjeri çdo gënjeshtër të sajuar nga idhujtarët. Ai për Perëndinë e vërtetë, as kishte dëgjuar dhe as nuk desh të bisedonte. 

Kishte filluar që në Epokën e Jeorovoamit, në Palestinë një luftë kundër besimit. Ahaavi caktoi t'i luteshin të gjithë jo Perëndisë së vërtetë në Jeruzalem, por perëndive të idhujtarëve. Për këtë sajoi dhe dy lopë prej ari, një në Vetil dhe tjetrën ne Dhan që t'u faleshin njerëzit për perëndi. 

E pakrahasueshme ishte lufta kundër besimit, si ateizmi i sotëm. Dhe sot sa të njohura janë përpjekjet e errëta për bashkimin e besimeve (kristianët, muhamedanët, budët, judenjtë etj) në një besim, për të besuar tek një Perëndi. Por Krishti që erdhi të shpëtojë botën me mësimet e tij në misteret dhe hirin hyjnor është i vetmi Perëndi i vërtetë. Besimi i gjithesise eshte i pavlefshem. Dicka te tille predikonin dhe ne epken e Ahaavit. 



*Izabela*

Atë përkrahu Ahaavi dhe gruaja e tij Izabela që ishte një idhujtare e madhe. Izraelitët në të kaluarën njohën Perëndinë e vërtetë. Më vonë filluan të njohin perënditë e tjera, të marrin gra me besime të tjera dhe iu larguan veprave të Tij duke mos i mësuar dhe dalëngadalë humbën besimin e tyre. Ahaavi shkeli vendimin e Perëndisë dhe mori për grua Izabelën, që ishte besimtare tjetër dhe nga një komb tjetër. Ajo ishte e bija e mbretit Sidhonion Lethevaal. 

Izabela ishte grua e keqe, e frikshme, shtrigë dhe e djallëzuar. Brenda saj egzistonte, jo vetëm e keqja dhe pabesia, por dhe çnjerëzorja. Mendjen e saj e drejtonte fatkeqësisht djalli. Krimi ishte dëshira e saj. Desh të shikonte therrje dhe tortura. Kënaqej me vuajtjet dhe dhimbjet e njerëzve...

Pra, ajo përgatiste vazhdimisht plane për zhdukjen e njerëzve të Perëndisë së vërtetë, por edhe për zgjerimin e besimit idhujtar. GJithashtu përgatit vuajtjen e shenjtores Astartes, pra te Afrovitit, siç e thërrisnin grekët. Fatkeqësisht, Ahaavi ishte i papërfillshem para saj dhe ia nënshkruante të gjitha dëshirat. 

Profeti Ilia me shpirt të drejtë shikon se të pashpirtët vepronin me të keq dhe dinakëri për skllavërimin e njerëzve. Shikon se të paaftët dhe injorantët nuk besonin Perëndinë e vërtetë, ndjekin egërsisht besimtarët, duke mos gjetur qetësi asgjëkundi që të mos mundnin të faleshin tek Perëndia e vërtetë. 

Mbreti Ahaav bëhet i keq dhe shembull i mosbesimit dhe fatkeqësive. Në vend që t'i m;soje popullit që të besojë në Perëndinë e vërtetë, u mëson t'u besojn; gurrëve, drurëve, kafshëve dhe shpendëve, pra perëndive të rreme. 

I zhduku lutjet e Perëndisë, dhe ngriti perëndite e rreme; ai luftoi priftërinjtë, profetët, që u takonin "profetëve që predikonin", siç ishte profeti Ilia. 




*Nuk ra shi tre vjet e gjashtë muaj*

Në ato orë të vështira që po kalonte populli, Ilia ngriti trupin dhe zërin e tij kundër Ahaavit si bari inspektimi. U paraqit para tyre me guxin dhe ju tha: 
- Rron Zoti, Perëndia e të fortëve, Perëndia e Izraelit; para Tij përulemi unë dhe shërbëtorët!

Vendimi nuk duhet të kalojë pa u kritikuar...sundimtarët dhe populli nënshtrohen para të poshtrit. Nevojitet një goditje dhe ajo do të vijë. Po të them në emër të Perëndisë - vazhdoi Ilia - se këto vite nuk do të bjerë asnjë pikë shi në tokë, derisa atë ta kërkoj unë nga Perëndia. Këto tha Ilia dhe iku. 

Por zëri i të madhit besnik, u ngjit deri në Fronin e Perëndisë dhe u dëgjua. Ati qiellor mbajti lutjen e Ilias.

- Shko prej këtej Ilia - i tha Ai - largohu dhe fshihu në përroin e Hovathit, që është përkarshi lumit Jordan. Atje në kohën e thatësirës, do të ketë një përrua me ujë nga ku do të pish dhe të freskohesh. Sa për ushqimin tënd, unë prapë do të kujdesem. Do të urdhëroj korbin të ta sjelli atje. "Dhe korbi i urdhëruar do të kujdesej për atë".

Dënimi i madh i mosbesimit dhe i renegatëve nuk vonoi të dukej. Kaluan ditë, javë, muaj dhe asnjë re nuk ngrihej në qiell. Toka u tha krejtësisht. Hendeqet filluan të thellohen gjithnjë e më shumë nga thatësira e madhe. Freski nuk duket asgjëkundi. Pemët qendronin të fishkura dhe nuk bënin fruta. Ato u thanë dhe qëndruan si skelet nëper arra. Shiu nuk po binte në asnjë vend, nxehtësia mbizotëronte. Njerëzit hapin puse të thelle se mos gjejnë ujë. Asnjë nuk mund të qetësohet. Dikush thotë i pashpresë:

- Ç'do të bëjmë? Si do të rrojmë? Mbjellim dhe nuk korrim. Çdo gjë e ka pushtuar thatësira, çezmat shteruan. Buka po pakësohet, kafshët nuk gjejnë as ushqim e as ujë e po ngordhin...

Mbreti Ahaav, ai që luftonte Perëndinë po vuan tmerrësisht. Tmeri, frika dhe paniku mbizotëron kudo.

Vetë Ahaavi nuk mund t'i mbyllë sytë. Nuk mund të qetësohet. Shikon pasurinë e tij që po shkatërrohej. Në kopshtet e tij nuk sheh ndonjë degë të njomë. U thanë pemët. Të gjitha i kishte përlarë, si me furrë, lava e Qiellit. Gjëja e gjallë ngordhi. Uria pushtoi gjithçka. Populli thotë: "Perëndia po dënon Ahaavin..." 



*Korbi i sjell ushqim*

Dhe kur në Samari ndodhnin ato, te mbreti pa fe Ahaavi, profeti Ilia, sipas urdhërit të Perëndisë, shkoi dhe qëndroi i fshehur tek përoi Tarath. Për të nuk ka agoni dhe mërzitje. Nuk i mungon as uji dhe as ushqimi. Afër tij gurgullon uji i freskët i përoit. Pi dhe freskohet. Mandej lutet orë të tëra dhe e fton Perëndinë të ndriçojë dhe të udheheqë jobesimtarët në rrugën e të vërtetës. I lodhur, dikur i shtrirë ndërmjet shkurreve të peroit shqetësohet. Në gjumin e ëmbël, i qetë mbyll qepallat.
Por, pas pak një zhurmë e jashtëzakonshme u dëgjua. Hap syte e tij dhe ç'të shikojë! Një korb hyjnor, që i sjell ushqimin. Është vizitor i përditshëm i tij. Korbi i sjell bukë dhe mish, mëngjes dhe darkë! 

Për të gjitha, përkujdeset Perëndia. Profeti merr ushqimin hyjnor nga korbi, flet dhe e falënderon. 

- I bekuar qoftë emri tënd o Zot...!

Çdo ditë, korbi me kujdes hyjnor, i sjell ushqimin. Nuk e lë Perëndia besimtarin që preokupohet për çeshtje madhore. Si ta lërë!? Ai është i zgjedhuri. Mban dritën e besimit të tij, brenda në errësirën e egër të mashtrimit dhe të idhujtarisë. Dritë është besimi i tij i madh. Si vetëtimë ndriçon gjithandej në errësirën e natës. 

Ditët e tij atje në perrua kalonin ëmbël, të bukura, plot asketizëm dhe lutje. Në ato kohë të vështira, kur të pasurit e ngopur dikur, tani kishin uri, profeti i Perëndisë, kurrë nuk kish menduar se çfarë do të haje dhe si do të rrojë. Kishte shpresën e tij tek Perëndia dhe kalonte i kënaqur. Kështu ndodh kur beson tek Perëndia! 

Me të vërtetë! Sa i madh, i pakrahasueshëm dhe tronditës është privilegji i Perëndisë! 



*Shkon tek vejusha në Sarepta*

Profeti Ilia nuk mund të qëndronte vazhdimisht në përrua. Me dëshirën e Perëndisë thatësira goditi dhe atje. Kështu mbeti dhe profeti pa ujë...Por me plot besim, nuk u largua prej andej. Priste urdhërin hyjnor. Dhe ja! Zëri i Perëndisë u dëgjua përsëri:

- Ilia, i thotë, ngrehu dhe shko në qytetin Sarepta, që ndodhet në kufi me Sidhoninë. Unë urdhërova atje, një grua-vejushë të kujdeset për ushqimin tënd. Urdhëri i Perëndise u zbatua nga profeti pa u diskutuar dhe pa vonuar. Përnjëherësh u nis dhe shkoi drejt në Sarajepta. 

Uria dhe etja gjatë rrugës donin ta lekundnin. Nxehtësia e ditës dhe të ftohtit e natës e godasin pa ndërprerje. Por ai i mundi vështirësitë dhe arriti atje ku e urdhëroi Zëri i Perëndisë. 

Kur arriti tek porta e madhe, tek murri i qytetit, takoi një vejushë. Ishte e ngarkuar me pak dru që i kishte mbledhur dhe tani po kthehej për në shtëpinë e saj. Profet Ilia e njohu me ndriçimin e Perëndisë, se ajo ishte gruaja, për të cilën i kishte folur më parë Perëndia. Prandaj i tha:

- Te lutem, merr pak ujë në një enë dhe ma sill ta pi...

Ajo vrapoi t'i shërbente. Por Profeti, prapë i thirri dhe ndaloi:

- Më sill mua dhe pak bukë që të ha...

Atëherë gruaja i tha:

- Rron zotëri Perëndia jote. Bukë nuk kam aspak. Kam vetëm një grusht miell në enën time prej druri dhe pak vaj në shishe. Prandaj mblodha këto dru dhe po shkoj në shtepi ta pjek, që të ha unë dhe djali im, meandej do të vdesim...

Atëherë profeti duke e kqyrur e ndaloi dhe i tha...

- Mos i humb shpresat. Ki guxim dhe besim tek Perëndia. Shko dhe bëj si the. Por më parë bëj në magje një bukë të vogël dhe ma sill mua. Për veten tënde dhe për fëmijën do të bësh tjeter. Sepse urdheroi qartë:

"Magjes tënde nuk do t'i mungojë mielli; dhe shishes nuk do t'i mbarojë vaji, deri në ditën që Zoti do t'i japi tokës shi."

Vejusha i dëgjoi të gjitha e habitur, por edhe me besim. Shkoi shpejt në shtëpine e saj dhe bëri sic i tha profeti. I sjell mandej me gëzim e përkushtim bukën e freskët. 

Mrekullia u bë! Aty kishte për të ngrënë ajo, profeti dhe fëmija e saj, sepse "në enën e miellit nuk mungoi mielli dhe në shishen e vajit nuk mbaroi vaji". 

Atëherë ngre vejusha sytë në qiell, lutet dhe falënderon Perëndinë. Ajo mrekulli përsëritej çdo ditë. Gatuan dhe prapë enën e gjen plot!! Rron dhe gëzohet me fëmijën e saj. Është dhurata e Perëndisë. Ndante ajo bukën e fëmijve me një të panjohur, (sepse ajo nuk e dinte se ai i huaji ishte profeti), Perëndia i jepte asaj me dorë të hapur të mirat e tij. Ajo nuk mendonte ndonjëherë pasuritë apo florinjtë. Ne ato vite të vështira të thatësirës ato nuk kishin vlerë. Kështu kur të tjerët vdisnin nga uria, asaj vejushe nuk i mungonte asgjë.  


*Ngjall djalin e vdekur të vejushës*

Perëndia, për të vërtetuar besën e vejushës, por edhe për të treguar tek ajo sa i madh ishte ai i huaj që shoqëronte, e vuri në provë.

Një ditë kur ndodhej në shtëpinë e vejushës profeti Ilia, djali i saj u sëmur pa pritur dhe mbas pak vdiq. Shpërthyen ulërimat e gruas që duke qarë thoshte: 

- Njeri i Perëndisë, erdhe këtu, për të më kujtuar mëkatet e mia dhe të vdesësh djalin tim?

- Mos qaj - i tha ai - dhe mos e shtrëngo më djalin në gjoksin tënd. Lërma mua. Dhe duke thënë këto fjalë, e mori në duart e tij, e hipi mbi një vend të lartë të shtëpisë. E shtriu mbi krevat dhe mbasi u lut, theksoi me gojën e tij tre herë, duke kujtuar emrin e Perëndisë, duke thënë: 

- "Zot, Perëndia ime, ktheje shpirtin e këtij djali tek ai".

Mrekullia u bë menjëherë. I thirri djalit profeti dhe i riu u ngrit si nga gjumi. U ngjall! E zbriti mandej nga latërsia, ia dha nënës së vet dhe i tha: "Shikoje këtë! Rron djali yt!"

Vejusha plot gëzim, kënaqësi dhe mirënjohje i tha Profetit:

- Tani e kuptoj se ti je njeriu i Perëndise. Tani e kuptova se fjala e Zotit është e vërtetë në gojën tënde...



*Takimi i Ilias me Ahaavin*

Tre vjet kaluan që atëherë kur filloi thatësira në mbretërinë e Ahaavit. Uria, sëmundjet, të nxehtët kishin shkaktuar vdekje kudo. Dëshpërim, dhimbje, pashpresë dhe vdekja egzistonte kudo, si ajo thatësirë nuk kishte ndodhur ndonjëherë dhe nuk përmendej në historinë e atij vendi. Në ato momente kur nuk egzistonte asnjë shpresë, Perëndia i dha urdhër të ri Profetit: 

- Shko pra të paraqitesh përpara Ahaavit që të hap përsëri çezmat e qiellit e të sjell shi në tokë...

Mbas urdhërit të dhënë nga Perëndia, u nis profeti për në Samarin. Mbreti Ahaav bashkë me ekonomistin dolën jashtë qytetit. Në fillim udhëtuan bashkë, kurse më vonë i tha:

- Do të ndahemi. Duhet të kërkojmë ujë edhe për kullatat. Rrezikohet të më ngordhi e gjithë gjë e gjallë. Do ta ndajmë krahinën. Unë do të vazhdoj nga e dhjathta dhe ti shko nga e majta. 

Ashtu si thanë, u ndanë dhe filluan secili të kërkonte nga pjesa e tij se mos gjente ndonjë vend me lagështi.

Duhet te themi se Avdhiu, ishte një njeri besnik. Ai kishte luftuar që të shpëtonte shumë besimtarë të Perëndisë së vërtetë, kur mbretëresha Izabela filloi të therte profetët dhe besimtarët. Njëqind burra besimtarë i fsheu në atë periudhë në dy shpella dhe i shpëtoi nga urrejtja e madhe e Izabelës. Ai ushqente vazhdimisht shumë të tjerë në thatësirën e frikshme...

Pra Avdhiu, por sa i ndanë vendet, ku do të kerkonin ujë, vazhdoi vetëm. Por në rrugën e tij takoi një besimtar të madh me fytyrë shenjtori. Avdhiu i ra në këmbë atij dhe filloi ta pyeste:

- Zoti im, mos je profeti Ilia?

- Po. Unë jam - ju pergjigj profeti - të lutem shko tek zoti yt Ahaavi dhe thuaj atij se dua ta takoj.

- Jo, zotni mos e tako. Çfarë mëkati bëra që më dërgon në duart e Ahaavit të më vdesë? Çdo ditë, javë, muaj dhe vit po kërkon të të gjejë dhe të të vrasë. Dërgoi ne çdo vend të mbretërisë që të zbulonte ku ndodheshe. Nuk la vend pa të kërkuar. Ai torturoi popullin dhe shumë i vdiq duke kërkuar për të të zbuluar. Pra po kërkon tani të vesh vetë në gojën e egërsirës. Ti je njeri i Perëndisë dhe për ty kujdeset Perëndia. Nqs unë shkoj t'i them, se Ilia është këtu afër dhe ndërmjetësi i Perëndisë do të të takojë, atëhere ai do të më vrasë. 

Por Profeti vendosi qe të shkonte ta takonte vetë. Atëherë Avdhiut i doli frika nga zemra dhe shkoi tek Ahaavi. I tha për takimin me profetin që kërkonte të takohej me mbretin. Kur u takuan dhe Ahaavi pa profetin i thirri i inatosur:

"Ti je ai që ushqen Izraelin?"

- Ti, pra, je ai, që shëtit krenar në popull dhe ushqen Izraelin?

- Jo unë, ju pergjigj me guxim profeti, por ti dhe bashkësia e babait tënd me se e ushqeni popullin. Ju që latë Perëndinë e vërtetë dhe shkuat me idhujt në besimin e remë. Ju hodhët edhe atë popull në kthetrat e idhujve, në perënditë e reme Baal...

Që të ndalojë, vazhdoi profeti, e keqja e thatësirës dhe të ndryshojë populli nga gënjeshtrat, le te fillojë te mendojë një punë të mbarë. Do të tregoj me mrekulli cili është Perëndia e vërtetë. 

- Jam i gatshëm u përgjigje Ahaavi, me mburrje. Nuk frikësohem fare. Po të dëgjoj pra. Thuaj ç'dëshiron të bëjmë?

- Dërgo, mbret dhe mblidh të gjithë priftërinjtë gënjeshtarë, "prifterinjtë e turpëruar" dhe popullin tënd të hipin lart në malin Kormilion dhe atje të lutemi. Ju qëndroni të gjithë së bashku me perëndinë tuaj ne Baali. Dhe unë i vetëm tek Perëndia ime e vërtetë. Merr me vete dhe 450 'prifterinjtë e turpëruar', pra prifterinjtë e Baalit dhe Afrovitit, gjithashtu dhe 400 prifterinjtë e Alsonit, që hanë ne tryezat e Izabelës. Gjithë priftërinjte tuaj janë 1200. Ti, pra me popullin tënd, me prifterinjtë dhe unë i vetëm, le të lutemi vetmas dhe të kërkojmë secili nga perëndia e vet të bëjë mbrekulline e tij. Cila perëndi do të bëjë mrekullinë ajo do të jetë Perëndia e Vërtetë.

Ahaavi i ftoi të gjithë priftërinjtë, idhujtarët dhe të gjithë popullin të hipnin tek mali Karmilion, që të vërtetonin kush ishte Perëndia e Vërtetë. 


...(vazhdon)

----------


## XX22

Albo apo dikush tjeter ne fene ortodokse te me shpjegoje perse ne photo eshte nje rreth qark kokes se  tij???...kam qene gjithmone kurioze ta dij cfare eshte ai rrethi dhe perse gishtat e tij jane te kryqezuar???ose me sakte 3 gishta jane ngritur dhe dy gishtat e mesit te mbledhur???

----------


## Albo

> Albo apo dikush tjeter ne fene ortodokse te me shpjegoje perse ne photo eshte nje rreth qark kokes se  tij???...kam qene gjithmone kurioze ta dij cfare eshte ai rrethi dhe perse gishtat e tij jane te kryqezuar???ose me sakte 3 gishta jane ngritur dhe dy gishtat e mesit te mbledhur???


Qarku rreth kokes eshte drita e pakrijuar e Perendise qe u behet kurore te gjithe shenjtoreve, atyre njerezve qe bejne nje jete te shenjte ne syte e Perendise. Ai simbolizon edhe Hirin e Shenjte te Perendise me ane te se cilit besimtari i thjeshte shenjterohet. 

Kur i krishteri orthodhoks ben shenjen e kryqit, tre gishtat e pare mblidhen se bashku per te simbolizuar Perendine Triune, Trinine e Tereshenjte: Atin, Birin dhe Shpirtin e Shenjte. Gishti i madh simbolizon Atin, gishti tregues Birin dhe gishtri i trete qe eshte edhe gishti me i gjate i dores simbolizon Shpirtin e Shenjte, i cili shtrihet kudo dhe mbush gjithcka. Dy gishtat e tjere te dores qe mblidhen se bashku simbolizojne qe Trinia e Shenjte eshte Nje dhe e Pandare pergjithmone.

Dhe kur besimtari ben shenjen e kryqit thote edhe lutjen:

Ne emer te Atit, Birit dhe Shpirtit te Shenjte, tani e perhere e ne jete te jeteve. Amin!

Albo

----------


## Matrix

Sot ne Kishen Orthodhokse nderohet kujtimi i ketij profeti.

Zoti e perdori ate per te kuptuar kotesine e adhurimit te idhujve.
Ne dhe sot jetojme ne nje kohe idhujtare. Me shume se gjithcka adhurohet paraja dhe pushteti. Zoti po perdor dhe sot "thatesirat" qe sot quhen ndryshe Kriza Ekonomike globale per te kuptuar se e kote eshte te vendosesh shpresat e tua ne gjera te rreme qe sot jane dhe neser zhduken.

Zoti na ndihmofte permes shembullit dhe lutjeve te ketij profeti qe te clirohemi nga adhurimet e rreme dhe ta vendosim shpresen vetem tek Ai

----------


## Matrix

*Profeti Ilia, thatesira dhe shembja e idhujve....*

Ne rast se meditojme mbi jeten e ketij profeti te se shkuares, kuptojme se sa pak kane ndryshuar kohet qe atehere deri tani.
Ne ate kohe ishin perballe dy figura: Zoti i vertete dhe "zoti" i rreme i kananejve Baali.
Shumica e izraelit ndiqte baalin, dhe nje pakice Zotin.
Ky profet lutet dhe Zoti sjell thatesiren per 3 vjet e gjysme qe t'i mesoje nje mesim Izraelit.
Ndoshta te gjithe e dime se si vazhdon historia....

Sot ne kemi perballe 2 figura serisht: Zoti dhe idhulli i rreme i parase Mamoni.
Shume pak veta e dine se te shkosh pas parase eshte ishujtari dhe mohim i besimit.
Dhe serisht sot kemi nje thatesire te madhe, Kjo quhet Kriza Ekonomike Globale. Shume njerez kane kumbur punen, shume te tjere i kane kufizuar shpenzimet ne maksimum, shume te tjere jane zhytur ne borxhe dhe kredi te pashlyera.

Shume vete pyesin se perse Zoti po e lejon kete krize qe te godase njerezimin?
Pergjigjia eshte e thjeshte: Per te njejten arsye qe Ai lejoi thatesiren ne kohen e Profetit Ilia, per te goditur idhujtarine dhe shpresen e rreme.
Zoti nuk deshiron qe jeta njerezore te jete nje jete e ftohte, pa dashuri, pa dimensionin njerezor, pa perkujdesje.
DHe ne jemi deshmitare se si keto dimensione thahen nga dashuria per parane dhe shpenzimet e tepruara.
Shume njerez harrojne se ne ta ekziston dimensioni njerezor, sepse idhulli i rreme i parase i ben qe ta harrojne kete dhe te fokusohen tek gjera qe i cojne larg e me larg njeri-tjetrit.

Ndaj Zoti lejon qe krizat dhe thatesirat ta godasin shpeshhere njerezimin per t'u rikthyer njerezve ate qe pasuria e kesaj bote ua ka rrembyer, pikerisht dimensionin njerezor. Kriza i ka afruar njerezit me njeri tjetrin, i ka bere t'i sherbejne me shume njeri-tjetrit pa u fokusuar tek parate por tek nevojat e familjareve dhe te afermve te tyre. Pa bere parane qellimin e ekzistences se tyre ne kete jete.
Le te shpresojne qe Zoti ta perdore kete krize, ashtu sic perdori thatesiren ne kohen e profetit Ilia, per te zbutur zemrat e njerezve dhe per t'i afruar me shume me njeri-tjetrin, per te shumuar dashurine mes tyre dhe mbi te gjitha per ta themeluar besimin me shume tek Ai, tek i Cili nuk ka as kriza as humbje, por vetem Jete, Paqe, Dashuri dhe Pasuri te pafund!

----------


## neokastra

Ta gezojne diten e emrit te Gjithe Iliat. Lutjet e shenjtorit qofshin gjithmone ndihme per ju.

----------


## Albo

Sot edhe dita qe Kisha ka caktuar per perkujtimin e Profetit Ilia.

----------


## PORTI_05

> *Profeti Ilia, thatesira dhe shembja e idhujve....*
> 
> Ne rast se meditojme mbi jeten e ketij profeti te se shkuares, kuptojme se sa pak kane ndryshuar kohet qe atehere deri tani.
> Ne ate kohe ishin perballe dy figura: Zoti i vertete dhe "zoti" i rreme i kananejve Baali.
> Shumica e izraelit ndiqte baalin, dhe nje pakice Zotin.
> Ky profet lutet dhe Zoti sjell thatesiren per 3 vjet e gjysme qe t'i mesoje nje mesim Izraelit.
> Ndoshta te gjithe e dime se si vazhdon historia....
> 
> Sot ne kemi perballe 2 figura serisht: Zoti dhe idhulli i rreme i parase Mamoni.
> ...


MIRE E KE SE DERGON NDONJE HITLER TJETER  DHE HAROHET EDHE PARAJA EDHE HALLI

----------


## ilia spiro

> Ndaj Zoti lejon qe krizat dhe thatesirat ta godasin shpeshhere njerezimin per t'u rikthyer njerezve ate qe pasuria e kesaj bote ua ka rrembyer,


Thatesira e shpirtit tone eshte ajo me e keqja, keshtu qe ashtu si profeti, le te vazhdojme e te lutemi per te sjelle shi dhe lot qe te vaditet zemra jone me besim dhe dashuri per Zotin dhe te afermin tone, per shpetimin e te gjitheve.

----------


## Albo

Gezuar Diten e Emrit te profetit Ilia te gjithe atyre qe mbajne emrin e profetit. E gezofshi dhe e trashegofshi.

Albo

----------


## Albo

*Predikimi i Hirësi Joanit me rastin e festës së Profetit Ilia 20 7 2014*

----------


## Albo

*PROFETI ILIA (20 Korrik)*

_“Merrni shembull, o vëllezërit e mi, nga vuajtjet dhe durimi i profetëve” (Jakovi 5:10)_ 

Shenjtorët janë gjithmonë shembuj për ne. Profetët sot i paraqet apostull Pavli për imitim. Le të shikojmë në personin e profetit Ilia zbatimin e fjalëve apostolike.

*  *  *

Profeti Ilia zë një vend të ndritshëm dhe të veçantë midis të drejtëve të Dhiatës së Vjetër dhe midis shenjtorëve të Hirit të ri. Ilia, mbas Moisiut, profeti më i madh në Izrael, e kishte prejardhjen nga Thesvi i Galaadhës dhe i përkiste fisit të Aaronit. E kreu misionin e tij në epokën që mbretëronte Ahaavi (shek. 10 para Krishtit). Që nga lindja e tij u paralajmërua ecuria e tij e mrekullueshme.
Ati i tij, Sovak, kur u lind Ilia, pa një vegim të hirshëm: Dy burra të veshur me të bardha e mbështollën birin e tij me shpërgënj të zjarrtë, i dhanë të hajë flakë dhe e quajtën Ilia. Sovaku, atëherë, shkoi në Jerusalem ku priftërinjtë duke shpjeguar vegimin i thanë se biri yt do të behet profet dhe do të gjykojë Izraelin, me shpatë me dy presa dhe zjarr. Zjarr, që do të dilte nga zemra e tij e flaktë. Dhe ky zjarr i Fjalës hyjnore, nga njëra anë do të digjte çdo gjë të prishur dhe mëkatare ndërsa nga ana tjetër do të nxehte shpirtrat e vdekur dhe ndërgjegjet e akullta dhe do t’i udhëhiqte tek Perëndia.

*  *  *

*Përzierja fetare.*
Që të shikojmë dhe të admirojmë madhështinë e figurës profetike të Ilias, duhet ta shikojmë në sfondin e epokës së tij. Sa më e errët është nata, aq më tepër ndriçojnë yjet e qiellit. Epoka e Ilias ishte natë e errët, pa hënë. Mbizotëronte errësirë e thellë mashtrimi, largimi fetar dhe shthurjeje. Në këtë natë u shfaq dhe ndriçoi ylli i Ilias.


*  *  *

Që të kuptojmë luftërat e profetit është e nevojshme të njohim situatën fetare të epokës së tij. Kjo ishte analoge me situatën fetare të epokës sonë. Ekzistonte një përzierje fetare, një “kokteil” fetar.

*  *  *

Ndërmjet mbretërve të pabesë të Izraelit, një vend të veçantë zë Ahaavi. Kishte marrë si bashkëshorte të tij, një grua të shthurur, Isabelën, që ishte e bija e një mbreti idhujtar. Dhe Isabela, ashtu si gjithë gratë e shthurura me stemë mbretërore, impononte me kapriçot e saj Ahaavin. I imponoi edhe perënditë e saj. Përçarja martesore e izraelitit me idhujtaren solli si pasojë edhe përzierjen e fesë së vërtetë të izraelit me fenë e gënjeshtërt të Baalit, të “perëndisë” së natyrës. Ahaavi  për të mos i prishur hatrin gruas së tij, shpalli përndjekje kundër adhurimit të Perëndisë dhe ndërtoi altarë dhe therore në një pyll të madh, për adhurimin e Baalit. Priftërinjtë e Baalit, “priftërinjtë e turpit”, ishin të lirë, jo vetëm që të adhurojnë perëndinë e tyre të paqenë, por edhe të bëjnë orgjira në emrin e Baalit!

*  *  *

Kush to t’i kundërvihej kësaj përzierjeje të pisët, në largimin nga Perëndia, zyrtar dhe të imponuar, në përzierjen e paligjshme? Kush tjetër? Njeriu i Perëndisë! Gjithmonë do të ekzistojë njëri; ai që, kur të tjerët ulin kokën, do të qëndrojë drejt dhe do të flasë me guxim dhe do të qortojë të keqen. Ne atë kohë, njëri ishte Ilia. Është dueli midis Ilias dhe Ahaavit. Ahaavi i pamend, mendoi se do të mund të mposhtë njeriun e Perëndisë. Dispononte pushtet, armë, ushtri, fuqi njerëzore, qindra priftërinj idhujtar, mijëra oborrtar lajkatar. Ilia nuk dispononte asnjë nga këto. Por kishte një armë shumë të fortë: besën e patundur tek Perëndia i vërtet. Dhe vetëm me këtë armë lufton.

*  *  *

Shtron një plan të guximshëm dhe të rrezikshëm. Do të paraqitet tek vetë mbreti. Do ta qortojë për sjelljen e tij. Do ta ftojë në pendim. Nëse do t’ia arrijë, fitimi do të jetë i pallogaritshëm. Atëherë populli do të kthehet lehtë. Momentet janë kritike. Takimi dramatik. Me besë të thellë, profeti, paraqitet tek mbreti. Pak fjalë i thotë, por fjalë tronditëse: “Rron Zoti, Perëndia i fuqive, Perëndia i izraelit”. Le ta kesh braktisur ti, familja jote dhe populli yt. Dhe prova se Perëndia rron është kjo: “Në vitet në vazhdim nuk do të bjerë shi, deri sa të them unë”.
Dhe profecia e tmerrshme u plotësua. Thatësirë e frikshme mbizotëron në të gjithë vendin. Dyzetedy muaj, asnjë pikë shi. Populli vuan por, nën trysninë e fatkeqësisë kultivon pendimin dhe rikthimin tek Perëndia. Perëndia e fton përsëri profetin të shfaqet para prijësit të fuqishëm. Dramatik është dialogu që pasoi takimin.
- “Ti je ai që shtrembëron popullin tim, Izraelin?”, pyet me zemërim mbreti.
- “Jo. Nuk e shtrembëroj unë popullin. Ti e shtrembëron. Ti dhe shtëpia jote mbretërore. Sepse ti e braktise Perëndinë e etërve të tu dhe rende mbas idhujve të Baalit.”
Në vazhdim i propozon Ahaavit, që të mblidhet i gjithë populli, bashkë me mbretërit, në malin Karmil. Të therin dy dema, një priftërinjtë e idhujve dhe një vetë profeti. Ta copëtojnë dhe ta vendosin në altar, por zjarr të mos ndezin. Të kërkojnë që zjarrin t’ua dërgojë perëndia që besojnë. Ai që do të dërgojë zjarrin do të jetë Perëndia i vërtetë. Luten priftërinjtë e gënjeshtrës, por asnjë përgjigje. Profeti Ilia, me lutjen e tij, zbriti zjarr nga qielli përpara gjithë popullit dhe priftërinjve të Baalit. Shumica e njerëzve besuan atëherë se Perëndia i profetit Ilia ishte Perëndia i vërtetë. Në fund “tërë populli u shtri me fytyrë përtokë dhe tha: Zoti është Perëndia, ky është Perëndia” (III Mbretërve 18. 39). Mbas lutjes u bë mrekullia. Shi i bollshëm ra në tokën që kishte vite pa u vaditur! Fitore e madhe. Besa e profetit triumfoi.

*  *  *

Sa gjëra mund të arrijë njeriu kur brenda gjoksit të tij digjet besa e gjallë! “Të gjitha janë të mundura për atë që beson” (Marku 9:22), vërtetoi Zoti. Arritje të mëdha u realizuan nga njerëz që kishin besë të gjallë dhe të flaktë. Sa ish-plangprishës dhe mëkatarë ja detyrojnë pendimin dhe rikthimin e tyre, besës së atyre që punuan për t’i udhëhequr pranë Perëndisë! Sa ngjarje të tilla ka të na paraqes jeta e përditshme!

Vëllezërit e mi të dashur më Krishtin.
Çfarë të themi për përfundimet që ka besa e njerëzve, të cilët janë ftuar nga Perëndia të bëhen administrues të mistereve dhe predikues të të vërtetave hyjnore? Mrekulli të vërteta mund të arrijnë me fuqinë e besës. Si meteorë të shndritshëm qëndrojnë në horizontin e kishës, që të ndriçojnë dhe të shpallin të vërtetën e madhe se “besa mund të lëviz malet” (I Kor. 13:2). Le të mos harrojmë të kërkojmë nga Perëndia, në lutjet tona, t’i dhurojë kishës priftërinj dhe mësues me besë të gjallë që të punojnë për lavdinë e Perëndisë. Si profeti Ilia. U bëftë.


 Me urime të përzemërta:
Mitropoliti i Beratit, Vlorës dhe Kaninës
† IGNATI

----------


## Albo

Profeti Ilia - Kisha e kujton e nderon ne 20 korrik.

----------


## Albo

Ruani o Shen Ilia te gjithe ne mekataret nga i ligu me lutjet e tua!

Albo

----------


## Albo

Gezuar kete dite te shenuar kishtare, te gjithe te krishtereve orthodhokse. Nje urim te vecante per te gjitha ata qe mbajne emrin e shenjtorit. Shpesh preokupimet e jetes ne kete kete bote, na largojne vemendjen nga ai mesimi i madh qe profeti Shen Ilia na mesoi me jeten e tij: jeta shpirterore, nje jete me Perendine, duhet te jete fokusi yne i vetem ne jete, pasi te gjitha te tjerat jane te parendesishme. 100 vjetet e nje jete mbi toke, edhe po te jetohen si mbret, jane hic asgje se sa jeta e perjetshme qe Perendia ka pergatitur per ne, e cila nuk ka fund. Nje tjeter mesim nga jeta e shenjtorit qe e gjeni me lart, qe eshte nje mesim qe aplikohet edhe ne koherat e sotme: mund te jetojme ne nje kohe ku njerezit po kthehen ne te pabese, po e humbin besimin, po perqafojne mesimet e rreme te te ligut e po skllaverohen shpirterisht prej tij. Kjo nuk duhet te na deshperoje e dekurajoje ne te krishteret, perkundrazi. Ne kohe te tilla, duhet ti lutemi Perendise:

Bena te denje o Zot edhe ne mekataret, qe te behemi pishtaret e flakes tende te shenjte, qe te mund te ndricojme shpirterat e erresuar te njerezve sot, ashtu sic beri edhe Profeti yt i nderuar Ilia ne kohen e tij!

Erresira asnjehere nuk ka per te triumfuar mbi Driten e Perendise!

Albo

----------

